
Z – A JavaScript pattern matching library - maxpert
https://z-pattern-matching.github.io
======
Ideabile
This is a beautiful syntax for pattern matching! Love it! Although some
advice, that you might thing are right or not. Doesn't matter.

Disclaimer: I'm just saw the idea and I din't run any investigation on
existing solutions.

Suggestions / Questions: \- A plus would be having a "promise version" that
could resolve .if() || .else || .elseif || .all || .then || .final || .catch
would be awesome to be combine with generators or just async/await.

\- I would love to have it, build-in of ECMAScript, so could you think of
something that could fit in a draft and could be pluggable in babel? as a POC?
(Would be worth it?)

\- The website, by layout, says "I wanna sell you something, that has little
to do with coding!" I know is about taste, but thats my feeling on it, is just
a minor irrelevant thing.

Anyway I like the API that you're delivering. Nice neat syntax, I would see if
during my coding I get a chance to give it a try, I would tell you the results
of it.

